# 10ft Scarecrow



## Nosferatu (Oct 5, 2010)

Just threw this together in 2 days. I could have spent more time but figured it would be a rebuild for next year.
I know its kinda crewed but I'm new to this.
Material used
6 - 2x4's (Studs were cheaper $1.88 each)
2 - 4.5" bolts with 2 washers each (optional for shoulder movement)
10ft - flexible hose for fingers (I used leftover hose for a fountain)
few feet of a 1x4 for hands and Shoulder pulls
1 big ball (I found an orange one from Wal-Mart)
Paint for face and clothing
5 or 6 yards Material or burlap (check the clearance at fabric store)
***Pre-drill all holes before screwing or you will split the wood***









Cut your 2x4's to desired length. (remember it will be shorter Standing Than laying due to board overlap and the angel he his leaning.









Clam all 4 together if you can. Set your blade to halfway up the board. didn't have a dado blade so I just carefully ran it through several times.









I used Liquid nails between the joints and wood glue will work. single screw in center.









Start the legs with a single screws in center then position to where you want them then add additional screws.









First notch the torso to fit in the waist and shoulder board, then attach arms to torso.

to be continued..


----------



## Nosferatu (Oct 5, 2010)

continued









Notch in torso









Drill bolt size hole first then glue and screw small piece to shoulder board. Now you can attach arm to shoulder using bolt. USE WASHERS!!!









He needed more support, he kept bowing at the waist.









Added additional waist board and painted the head (ball) I used a over the stove vent hood adapter ring that I cut the sides off and drilled holes every 2 or 3 inches. Used black twine to tie the ball to the adapter through the holes I drilled. Also added Shoulder pulls, 1x4 so I could raise the arm with a rope via a motor. (Might need counter weights so the arm will move with less force)








\
Fingers are tubes stapled to piece of 1x4 the screwed to wrist. I stapled leftover fabric, we used in the bushes to prevent grass from growing, just to hide the 2x4 look

cont..


----------



## Nosferatu (Oct 5, 2010)

added material and distressed it then sprayed it to look warn. I still don't have a motor on the arms, not much time left.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks really big! Great idea the little ones are going to cower in fear.


----------



## zandiver (Oct 14, 2010)

That's one tall scarecrow! I would cower in fear! LOL


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love BIG......nice job


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice! The bigger the better!!!!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

i love these giant props, they just add something to a haunt. wonderful job


----------

